
Facebook Found Nigerian Scammer “Doesn't Go Against Community Standards.” - mikulabc
I reported a fake profile to facebook and they rejected it, said..<p>&quot;We reviewed the profile you reported and found that it doesn&#x27;t go against any of our Community Standards.&quot;
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;ZYbZAJf.jpg<p>Scammer is still on the loose!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;profile.php?id=100037670460985<p>How can you recognize a Scam?
1. The profile does not have a username in the URL yet
2. Right click the profile photo and do a google search on the image this will lead to some results taking you to sites that use the same profile picture 
3. Click on &quot;Friends&quot; and look at the Followers, if that Veteran has Friends from Nigeria then you know its a scam
4. That Profile has contacted you via Messenger &#x2F; Chat and you have no Friends in Common, asking for something
5. Profile Photo AND Cover have been &quot;Updated&quot; Recently before you got contacted<p>Facebook could have at least made that person &quot;Verify&quot; itself, but they didn&#x27;t.<p>Watch this Documentary to learn more:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;U4kCN7TZ6us?t=368
======
aaron695
> 3\. Click on "Friends" and look at the Followers, if that Veteran has
> Friends from Nigeria then you know its a scam

I get how to you this is a scam, but to the 200 million Nigerians it's not.
And Facebook is both.

> 2\. Right click the profile photo and do a google search on the image this
> will lead to some results taking you to sites that use the same profile
> picture

And this can be a good attack vector to DDOS someone, make up sites that are
fake to take down their legitimate accounts. Facebook gets attacked multiple
ways.

It's hard to know if Facebook here just has too much spam to deal with and
it's not worth the time for one report compared with taking down 100 accounts
through other means.

The fact Nigeria is one of the poorest countries in the world
([http://povertydata.worldbank.org/poverty/country/NGA](http://povertydata.worldbank.org/poverty/country/NGA))
and has this image of being so Cyberpunk is kinda neat to me.

They cause real actual harm, yes, but then so do rich people. And the harm
done in Nigeria having 90 million people on less than $1.9 a day is so large
it doesn't even make the news.

~~~
krageon
I think you missed their point. This list was meant as a holistic way to judge
the scamminess of an account. All data points are therefore important and not
necessarily distinctive on their own.

Bringing up the living conditions in Nigeria is really out of left field, as
it isn't topical at all.

------
Nextgrid
I had the same experience a few years back. Saw a “promoted” page for a
service that claimed to crack Snapchat accounts for a few, with tons of
compromised or fake accounts commenting that it works. Not only was their
service a scam since it’s impossible, but even if it was true it would still
be against the TOS and illegal in most countries.

What do you think was this criminal company’s response? Yep, “not against the
community guidelines”.

------
seanalexander
I have compiled a data set of enough scammer's info (names, contact info) that
has nearly the word count as the first Harry Potter book. In the early days, I
would report these profiles, but the service generally said they weren't going
against any policies even when they flagrantly asked for money in their public
profiles.

~~~
sansnomme
Post them to
[https://forum.419eater.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=66](https://forum.419eater.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=66)

They are a group of volunteers who verify and counter advanced fee fraud by
wasting their time and increasing opportunity cost.

~~~
non-entity
r/ScamBait used to be a sub to find scam callers to bait. Sadly reddit kinda
shut them down on the premise of "posting personal information" or something
of the sort, despite most of the numbers being 1-800 numbers.

------
muzani
Facebook enforcement has been sloppy recently. I think AI has actually made
things a little worse, lots of false positives and false negatives, and they
stubbornly stick to a decision for no apparent reason. It's likely just a
bunch of different SOPs for specific reasons which they can't disclose.

------
appleiigs
I run a website that attracts a lot of scammers. I have reported their fake
profiles to Facebook and got the same response.

I also reported their Gmail addresses to Google and nothing ever happens. If
Google did want to review, they'd just need to google the email address I
provided to see for themselves.

------
tibbydudeza
Facebook is a cesspool ... the sooner it goes the way of Myspace the better it
will be for all of us.

